# The "green" SSRI-pill !!!



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Well Ive tried Zoloft.... It made my DP and DR terrible from day one... After 2½ month I stopped taking them.

Ive heard alot about a "green" SSRI pill. In Denmark u can buy it without a precription. It goes by many names: Modigen, Velzina, Optimal, Calmigen...
Its made from a plant called Johannes herb or Pericum (Pericon maybe)... It said that it works just as good on depression/anxiety as the the "normal" kind does. But the highest dosis u can take, will give the same affect as the lowest dosis off for exsample Zoloft.

I know that in Germany psyciatrists use it because it practically has nu sideaffects. The sideaffects should be: Sometimes abdominal pains and sensitivity to sunlight if u have fair skin.

Thats it...

Study in Germany has proven that it works... It was tested agaist a normal SSRI.

Ive just started taking it today... It took a lot off courage because im pretty scared off medicine... So the anxiety is bad tonight :-/

The only "bad thing" about the pill are that theres a lot of medicine u cant take at the same time. They for exsample minimize the affect of pregnantcy-pills... So u can get pregnant. And they also remove some of the affect of anti-acid medicine for your stomach.

Theres some other things, but I cant remember.

sorry for the spelling...

I just wanted u to know... maybe they have them in USA or where youre from...

Ill keep u posted...


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

This stuff is called "St. Johns Wort" as far as i remeber. Actually it's not a SSRI. It's all natural so I wouldn't be afraid of taking it!

cheerio


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes danxiety...

I called it SSRI because it works the same way....


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I strongly discourage use of SSRIs.
They hold too many side effects for their own worth in my opinion.
One in particular threatens social bonding, emotional empathy and love, memory, sexual reproduction, sexual functioning, libido, strength, and a new depression problem for individuals who once only suffered from some anxiety with NO clinical depression. Some have even claimed chronic pain disorder brought on by them. 
With side effects this serious, I'm curious as to why the FDA isn't concerned.
Too many people are talking about the serious problems associated with these medications.

I've tried them and wished I never did. It's been over a year and a half now since I took them and a good 10%-25% of their side effects still haven't left. Interestingly enough, the same applies to the talkative effects as well, or perhaps even more. They didn't help with anxiety, but they made it easier to talk through it. Now I've found just exercise, fish-oil, green tea, honey, meditation, piracetam, and choline citrate all help way better for anxiety - combined with group or one-on-one cognitive behavioral therapy programs for anxiety. haha Run-On sentences. But screw it, this is the internet.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't take it if it can cause sensitivity to sunlight, you'll probably get huge brown spots on your skin or something like that.


----------



## dsfkjgfdskjsg (Oct 12, 2010)

Ivan Hawk said:


> I strongly discourage use of SSRIs.
> They hold too many side effects for their own worth in my opinion.
> One in particular threatens social bonding, emotional empathy and love, memory, sexual reproduction, sexual functioning, libido, strength, and a new depression problem for individuals who once only suffered from some anxiety with NO clinical depression. Some have even claimed chronic pain disorder brought on by them.
> With side effects this serious, I'm curious as to why the FDA isn't concerned.
> ...


im on a very mild SSRI right now and i dont know f its only cause im on such a low dose but im not experiencing the side effects people say that SSRIs usually cause. maybe im just a lucky exception, but they seem to be working well for me. i definitely want to try the natural ways you mentioned though to see if they help more though. does the caffeine in green tea not make your anxiety worse? i keep hearing green tea as a suggestion but it has quite a bit of natural caffeine and usually that really bothers my dp.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Was curious what a "green" SSRI is, LOL -- I thought it was good for the environment.

One thing. If you take St. John's Wort in combination with certain other antidepressants ... this happened to a friend of mine's Mom, you can have a stroke. I know you're taking this instead of an SSRI, but St. John's Wort mixed with an MAOI (I think) can cause a massive increase in your blood pressure that can be deadly.

Even when something is alternative it can have severe side effects. Always check about bad combinations with ANY other med/supplement, etc. Also, it's so odd, I have found that grapefruit juice interferes with the metabolism of MANY medications across the board. Would have been nice for a doctor to have told me a month ago.

Best


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Hairball Oracle said:


> Was curious what a "green" SSRI is, LOL -- I thought it was good for the environment.
> 
> One thing. If you take St. John's Wort in combination with certain other antidepressants ... this happened to a friend of mine's Mom, you can have a stroke. I know you're taking this instead of an SSRI, but St. John's Wort mixed with an MAOI (I think) can cause a massive increase in your blood pressure that can be deadly.
> 
> ...


Grapefruit Juice messes with antipsychotics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

danxiety said:


> Grapefruit Juice messes with antipsychotics.


Yes, and oddly with Klonopin and Lamictal absorption. Prostate medications (not for me, lol). Chemotherapy. A LOT of meds across the board. I swear, I now go talk to my pharmacist in person when I get a new medication. When you get old, you or all your friends are on cholesterol meds, arthritis pills ... just don't get old. But it is interesting that grapefruit juice, not orange juice????, affects absorption/effectiveness ... at least when I went over all of this stuff recently to figure an allergic reaction to Tamoxifen (estrogen blocker) -- the source.

Yup, have to be extra careful when you are on ANY med. And unfortunately you need to get out a magnifying glass to read all the fine print on these stupid sheets that come with the pills. And I am angry with doctors who don't mention details like that. My cousin on a blood thinner combined with something else I forgot can't eat cabbage! CABBAGE?

AND, we're all different re: our reactions to meds. So it's nice to know you can take at least one variable out of the picture like GRAPEFRUIT juice. Good grief.


----------

